# Weber kettle question



## andrewv (May 3, 2017)

Ok SMF, I need help. I have recently been given a brand new Weber 22 kettle for the steep price of a few beers and some pulled pork!! I would like to mod this kettle into a more "permanent" smoker as I won't be using this for grilling. The reason I say that, is I already have a 22 Weber kettle, a 18in kettle, and a Smokey joe that I have also fitted for a mink WSM. I would like to do something with the new kettle like a smoke n sear but more of a homemade situation. I have seen some take some cookie sheets or pizza pans with firebricks and make something like a smoke n sear. I was thinking of using the Weber charcoal basket so I don't have hot briquettes up against the side of the grill. 

Any tips? Thoughts? What would some of y'all do if in my situation?

Thanks! And happy smoking/grilling


----------



## stokensmoke (May 3, 2017)

Did a home made smokenator for my 22" Weber. This was before the slow & sear came out. Didn't want to spend $80 on a bent piece of metal. Made a cardboard template then bought a 2'x2' piece of 16ga metal for $12 and traced it out. Cut easily with a jig saw and metal blade. Then just had to bend it over a 2x4. Works great. Been using it for 3 years now for small cooks when I dont need the big UDS.


----------



## h2so4ca (May 3, 2017)

There are a ton of products you can buy or make but you can also just do what I do. 

create a snake of coals around one side of the kettle. Add wood chunks and light about 5 or 6 coals 

and away you go. I use a water pan under the meat and in my Webber 22 I can maintain a temp of

225-250 degs for about 5 hours with a snake 2 coals wide and 2 coals deep. If I go 3 wide and 3 deep

I can run at 275 -300 for chicken with bite through skin. I use this method up at the cabin all the time and

it works just great.













14206073_10208414470136946_5058770637305539803_o.j



__ h2so4ca
__ May 3, 2017


















14195999_10208414469256924_8808011418082852114_o.j



__ h2so4ca
__ May 3, 2017


















14242268_10208414468096895_6888939356942490341_o.j



__ h2so4ca
__ May 3, 2017






Give it a try and see if you like it.


----------



## tropics (May 3, 2017)

I made a plate like the slow and sear

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cooking-on-the-18-5-weber-kettle#post_1653967

Richie


----------



## supernaut (Jun 4, 2017)

h2so4ca said:


> There are a ton of products you can buy or make but you can also just do what I do.
> create a snake of coals around one side of the kettle. Add wood chunks and light about 5 or 6 coals
> and away you go. I use a water pan under the meat and in my Webber 22 I can maintain a temp of
> 225-250 degs for about 5 hours with a snake 2 coals wide and 2 coals deep. If I go 3 wide and 3 deep
> ...





h2so4ca said:


> There are a ton of products you can buy or make but you can also just do what I do.
> create a snake of coals around one side of the kettle. Add wood chunks and light about 5 or 6 coals
> and away you go. I use a water pan under the meat and in my Webber 22 I can maintain a temp of
> 225-250 degs for about 5 hours with a snake 2 coals wide and 2 coals deep. If I go 3 wide and 3 deep
> ...



Hey there. We just moved from Seattle after 13 years. The last residence we rented had a kettle left by the previous tenants and after trying it I never fired up the LPG grill ever again and in fact left it for the next tenants after we left.
I used the snake method exclusively on longer cook time items when living at virtually sea level but have been struggling now at 4500 ' above sea level. Can't seem the get the unlits to take off so I've resorted to using smaller batches in baskets with the minion method and fire bricks.   Anyway, sorry to hi-jack this thread but I wanted to give you a holler. Sure miss the smallmouth fishing on Union and Washington this time of year.


----------



## wmcg (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi I am new to the site but I have been using Weber kettles for 40 years . Yes I would recommend the use of the charcoal  baskets for indirect cooking . For a 22 inch grill 25 briquettes for each basket and 8 briquettes added every hour that will give you a temperature of about 350° . you can get the baskets from Weber.com if you look around you can sometimes find him and stores that sell grilling supplies .

 pork loin 9 minutes a pound .

 chicken and turkey's 12 minutes a pound unstuffed and 15 minutes a pound stuffed .

 If  you  want to add woodchips soak  them for an hour or so before adding to the top of the baskets .


----------

